# mosquito dove field



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i got out of work this morning and was at the dove field on north park by 7:15 i stood in the NE corner by the old beaver cuttings till about 8:15 didnt see one dove, tons of blackbirds and sparrows. so i took a slow walk along the north treeline hoping to see something. WOW did i ever.lol. a large tom flew out of the trees from about 25' up almost directly over my head, scared the crap out of me. i then went over the the SE corner and stood for another hour and 20 min or so till the rain came and still didnt see one dove. im not sure whats going on out there, i bet i saw over 50 on the drive out there, but not one bird once i got there and i only found one spot where someone had been hunting because there were 20 cig butts on the ground. so i dont think its pressure. guess ill try the grand river later in the week.:S


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark and I hunted the dove field across from the check station a few years back. same situation tons on the wires on the way only saw one in the field. I need a bird feeder lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That's the one I was in this morning. It was like no one told the doves it's a dove hunting area or maybe they did hmm


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I hunted across from the check station last year and nothing


----------

